# Lumix GX7 or Fuji XE2?



## Munene

Hi Everyone,

I am in a dilemma.  I currently shoot with a Lumix GF1, and have been happy, but am itching to move up a little.  I have narrowed it down to these two models (GX7 or EX2).  I am not so concerned with video or wifi or other "gimmicks", basically, just good still photos.  I have two main issues:

1) Does the Fuji larger sensor pretty much trump the 4/3, and the higher quality might put an end to other conversations?  I might enlarge a few images to 20X24 (inches).  I have some old 35mm negs 4'X6' and they look awesome (I don;t plan on going this large, I used to be a printer).

2) I am frustrated with the light meter display in the GF1.  I find it less than obvious what the settings are, and it does not show me if the setting is accurate until I press the shutter button halfway.  By then I have missed the shot.  Subsequently, I shoot on "P" most of the time and let it work on automatic (often shifting the exposure a bit + or - depending on the lighting).  The XE2 has a shutter speed dial on the camera, old school-like, but how does this affect the display (it may not)?

Unfortunately, there is no store near where I live which carries both models (nor in Chicago where I was just visiting, and I am looking at Miami where I will be for a few days, but I haven't found any there either!  Maybe Orlando?).

I shoot mostly street photography/documentary.  For 25 years I used a Leica M6.  Why can't they make a meter display like those old ones?  Match the needle, get both diodes/arrows lit, and click.  You can see what images I take if you check my website (see my signature).

Thanks for any input!

Best,
Richard


----------



## sizzlingbadger

I had the XE-1 and it was way better than any 4/3 camera I compared it too. I found the camera slow to focus and operate in general. The XE-2 is supposed to be faster. I shot in aperture priority most of the time and just used the exp bias wheel to compensate. The screen lightens and darkens with the use of the dial.


----------



## Replytoken

sizzlingbadger said:


> I had the XE-1 and it was way better than any 4/3 camera I compared it too. I found the camera slow to focus and operate in general. The XE-2 is supposed to be faster. I shot in aperture priority most of the time and just used the exp bias wheel to compensate. The screen lightens and darkens with the use of the dial.



Interesting.  I shoot with several m4/3rd's bodies in addition to my D300, and each generation seems to focus faster than the model it replaces.  My E-PL5 is reasonably quick, and the new Oly bodies are supposed to be even faster.  And, I understand that the new Panasonic GX7 and GM1 are exceptionally good at focusing in low light.  Granted, these cameras are not really designed for action photography, but for items that are not in motion, they seem to perform reasonably well.

--Ken


----------



## Munene

Hi, thanks for the discussion, but the focusing on the GF1 is not an issue, I imagine the improvements on the gx7 isn't either (nor the Fuji xe2).  But I wish to stay focused (heh, heh) on the sensor issue, the APS-C is 60% larger than the 4/3.  I generally am pleased with the GF1 4/3, although better definition in lower light would be nice.  This is something the improved gx7 sensor is supposed to be a big improvement.  But, how does it compare to the APS-C?  If I blow an image up from each camera to, say 20X30, how much difference will I see?  Also, if anyone can speak to the lightmeter display, when on manual modes, can I easily tell what settings I have and if it is a "good" setting without having to depress the shutter part way?

Thanks.


----------



## sizzlingbadger

I have shot 4/3, APS-C and Full frame (35mm equiv) and the bigger the sensor the better the image in pretty much all cases in my experience.


----------



## Munene

Thanks, but in your opinion, how great is the difference?  For instance, I already have two Lumix lenses.  I can sell them if I get the Fuji, but is it worth the bother?  I realize there is no "yes/no" answer, but I am trying to get a feel of what the quality differences are, and where will they show up.  Nearly everyone agrees, but there are degrees. Some say the difference is miniscule and I should go according to what system I like, or what camera "feels better" when I shoot (which is difficult since I cannot find any to try).  Just trying to get as much information and opinions from people with experience as I can to help me.  Cheers.


----------



## Neelly

I traded in a Canon 7D and some "L" lenses for an OMD EM5 and I haven't regretted it for one minute. I print A3+ size and would defy anyone to tell which prints are from which cameras. The judges in the competitions I have entered certainly have had no complaints about print quality.

Regards  Neil


----------



## Replytoken

Munene said:


> Thanks, but in your opinion, how great is the difference?  For instance, I already have two Lumix lenses.  I can sell them if I get the Fuji, but is it worth the bother?  I realize there is no "yes/no" answer, but I am trying to get a feel of what the quality differences are, and where will they show up.  Nearly everyone agrees, but there are degrees. Some say the difference is miniscule and I should go according to what system I like, or what camera "feels better" when I shoot (which is difficult since I cannot find any to try).  Just trying to get as much information and opinions from people with experience as I can to help me.  Cheers.



These questions could form a whole thread in and of themselves, and their answers could also cover a very wide range of opinions.  And, your final decision will depend on the specific sensors that you are comparing.  But, I will try to highlight some possible areas of importance WRT IQ.  Three big areas of difference are shooting in low light, dynamic range and DOF.  If you are a low light shooter, then a FF sensor is probably going to give you a 1-2 stop advantage (depending on the specific sensors in comparison).  With still subjects, you could reclaim a bit of the advantage with 5-way IBIS that Olympus offers.  If you are extremely picky about dynamic range, you may find that a smaller sensor does not deliver quite the tonal range that you might be expecting, but that would depend a lot on your subject matter and lighting.  Regarding DOF, thin DOF seems to be in style at present, and many folks find that smaller sensors do not deliver what they are seeking.  On the other hand, if you are looking for a bit of DOF in you images, then a smaller sensor can be your friend.

You really need to look at what type of subjects you are photographing, the lighting that you normally encounter, and what specific sensors/bodies you want to compare.  Then you should get a better idea of what will or will not work for you.  I tend to like the "reviews" that Thom Hogan and Ming Thein write about cameras/lenses from all three popular sensor sizes (m4/3rd's, APS-C and FF).  Give them a read if you want more perspectives.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Munene

Hi thanks for your thoughts.  I "do" mostly street photography.  The two cameras I am interested in (GX7/XE2) are 4/3 and APS-C.  I have a lumix GF1, and really am impressed overall.  I wouldn't mind a little more light (I think the APS-C is maybe 2/3-stop more?).  I like the unobtrusiveness of these cameras.  The dynamic range in the GF1 is not bad, and it seems to have improved a lot with the GX7.  One interesting thing someone mentioned (somewhere), is that the 4/3 is still being improved.  So, if I stick with the Lumix (and my 2 lenses, plus a new one if I go that way), in a few years (4-5) I can do this again, with an even better sensor that might match the APS-C... (any thoughts on that?).  It puzzles me how everyone suddenly loves _low_ (thin) DOF.  I see that as a great plus for the smaller sensors.  Go figure.  Also of concern is the lightmeter display.  It would be nice to have something a little simpler than the GF1 on manual and semi-modes where I have to depress the shutter to see if the exposure is correct (by then the moment is gone).  Maybe I just haven't mastered it yet.  Why not an "old school" style?  I have some time now (even though I am at work, heh, heh) I will check out those two reviewers.  Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## Replytoken

If you are a street shooter, have you considered the Ricoh GR?  It may be worth a look.  Lots of street shooters love this camera.

Good luck,

--Ken


----------



## Munene

Thanks Ken, it does look like a great camera, and with an APS-C sensor!  But I need (well, require) an interchangeable lens system, and a 100% viewfinder (optical or electronic, makes no difference to me) but built in (one of the advances from my GF1).

Cheers.


----------

